# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Anguilla 2014

## LindaP

We have been going back to " this other island" every few years now, for the beaches, the friendly people , the music, and seeing old friends; Bankie , Elvis and Earthlite XXXX ; yes they are characters, but genuine nonetheless .
We stayed above Sandy Ground, where there are several bars, restaurants and bands playing every night. One of the best things about Anguilla, is that everyone loves to dance. And , the fact that you can never judge a book by its cover, especially here. 
One example that we came across was: one day we went for sunset at Elvis' beach bar, and we went to the upper deck for a better view. There were a group of people drinking and dancing around; when a few came up the us and asked where was a good place to eat on Sandy Ground? We must have looked like regulars , ha.....anyway, the one guy had his Tshirt wrapped around his head, and was sporting a boot on his foot ( that we later learned he had ripped his Achilles 2 days before the trip).
They told us they were form Portland, to which I asked where they travelled through to get there....Portland to Huston to Miami , where they stayed overnight.
They explained they were staying at Viceroy, and being treated to this 10day vacation, as it was one of the guys 50th birthday and he had just made " several million on a project that he sold" !
The guy with the boot, said it was his job to get everyone off the resort, so the day before they had hired a private boat, and went to St Barths for the day......Nikki of course.
     Anyway, we enjoyed the simple life and choosing a different beach and colored umbrella each day. We saw a rainbow every am, and finally got to see the green flash one night.....it was pretty sweet.

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

image.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Sounds like a very peaceful and relaxing trip Linda.  We always enjoy meeting up with the occasional "character" too...they add to our overall vacation experience and are always included in some great stories we share with others when we return home.  Thanks for the beautiful photos and posting your thoughts.

----------


## katva

How wonderful it sounds!!!!  We must go  :thumb up:

----------


## Grey

Those beaches look beautiful.

----------


## cec1

Great pictures . . . thanks for sharing them and some of your daily life.

----------

